# Ebay tweezer set



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm looking to buy some long tweezers for planting, I'm currently using a regular pair of short tweezers and it's proving difficult to get around my driftwood,

has anyone bought any of the cheap ebay tweezers from china, such as these: Aquarium Live Plant Maintenance Curve Straight Tweezers Curved Scissors SET | eBay

i figure a set of 3 tools for 10$ shipped can't hurt but I'm looking for a little feedback first.

Thanks


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Probably as good as any for inexpensive tools. I bought the huge plastic set from aquariumplants.com a while back. Don't use them anymore but even they worked pretty good.


----------

